# Windows 10 - major upgrade?



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have an HP laptop, I don't use it a lot, but do for vacations. I have upgraded it to Windows 10, and have so far been generally happy. I just got back from a vacation on Sunday, I was copying photos taken during the trip to an external drive, that worked fine, when I was finished, I got a prompt that Windows 10 needed to restart to complete an update/upgrade. I was not paying that much attention, when it restarted, it looked like it was doing a full new reinstall of Windows 10. There was a big circle that slowly filled, it restarted several times, then said it was finished.
Well, now I can't open IE it just freezes. I can't open Task Manager, I can't do anything it seems on the laptop now. I'm not sitting in front of it at the moment, but I will be this evening when I get home tonight. Right now, my laptop is little more than a paperweight, I hope it's better when I get home!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP laptop?
What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?

Did you create or purchase a factory restore/system recovery disc kit for that laptop?

Did you have your external USB hard drive connected to that laptop before and during the Windows 10 upgrade process?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

HP ProBook 4730S

There is a system recovery partition on the drive. (note also, I upgraded to a Crucial 960 GB SSD and still have the original drive, with Windows 10sys on it. I did not make a system image of the computer after upgrading to Windows 10.

I removed my external drive while whatever was installing last night was doing one of its reboots.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, the *HP Probook 4730s* 17.3" laptop originally came with Windows 7 Professional 32-bit or with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
http://www.computersurgeons.com/search.aspx?searchterm=4730s
It has driver support for Windows 8.1 32-bit/64-bit, so its devices are probably also supported by Windows 10 32-bit/64-bit.
http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=5060894&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4158

I've always done a clean install of Windows 10 and have never done an upgrade from Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, so I can't advise you why you're having those issues.
I was concerned that you may have had the external hard drive connected to and active in that laptop during the upgrade process and corrupted your personal data.

Personally, I would stick with Windows 7 in that laptop, but it's your choice.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarkKnight619 (Jul 2, 2015)

1. You can try to Reset the computer by restarting it while holding down the Shift key. 
2. You can try to reset the Computer to factory defaults by tapping F11 as soon as you turn on the computer.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

sounds like it was doing the 1511 win' 10 update..... it almost looks like its doing a clean install...but its a large update to add some new features 
http://www.howtogeek.com/232176/wha...-first-big-update-the-windows-10-fall-update/


----------



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, sorry to be so slow replying. with my original Hard drive, I was able to do a factory restore back to Windows 7 on my laptop. I still have my 1 TB SSD drive that I want to replace the original drive with, with the wonky install of Windows 10. I suppose I could just clone my good Windows 7 onto the SSD drive, and be good to go. I'll keep the old drive with Windows 7 as a backup, but I really want to get Windows 10 working properly on this laptop.


----------

